# Completely remove Wine 64-bit?



## mikeTV (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello, I'm still learning FreeBSD and currently using 10.0 amd64. I tried installing one of the "wine for freebsd amd64" packages made by David Taylor.

I downloaded and installed doing:

```
tar -C / -xvzf wine_amd64.txz
```

I'm encountering a lot of obstacles running windows programs, some work but mostly don't. I would like to remove everything I put into my file tree. There is a .wine folder in my home/user_name directory, as well as multiple files in my usr/local/bin/ ... it's a big mess.

I want to clean all this up easily but I don't know where to start since I'm a noob. Perhaps there is no easy way and Windows has spoiled me...?  :\


----------



## talsamon (Sep 14, 2014)

Do `pkg info wine` - if there is an other output than `pkg: No package(s) matching look` it is registered and you can remove it simple with `pkg remove wine`. If it is not: do `/etc/periodic/weekly/310.locate` to update the locate-database and do `locate wine` and remove the directories or files very careful manually.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 14, 2014)

I would look how to list files with full paths from the tar package and feed such list to the mv command to move them somewhere. If nothing will looks broken in following days, then remove given somewhere.


----------



## mikeTV (Sep 14, 2014)

The local-database update then 
	
	



```
locate wine
```
 and careful manual deletion was the way I had to go. It worked, thank you!



			
				ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> I would look how to list files with full paths from the tar package and feed such list to the mv command to move them somewhere. If nothing will looks broken in following days, then remove given somewhere.



How do you display the files in a .txz file?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 14, 2014)

By briefly reading tar(1) manpage? 

I would try tar -tf on downloaded wine package. Add -v option for more verbosity.


----------



## dbn@ (Feb 8, 2015)

To install Wine 32-bit on FreeBSD/amd64 please do:
`# pkg install i386-wine-devel`


----------

